
Publishers are pissed about Amazon’s upcoming Audible Captions feature - ingve
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/19/20698383/audible-captions-feature-audiobook-book-publishers-rights
======
Sushi-san
I don't blame the publishers for this; reproducing an author's text without
permission _is_ a copyright violation.

